

What do people here use for boring back-office stuff? - thinkcomp

I've been working on an all-in-one system to run my own startup since 2001 (accounting, CRM, taxes, payroll, etc.). It works, and I've tried selling it, but to no avail. Big businesses don't want to trust a startup. Other startups seem like a logical target market, but maybe people are satisfied with what they're using now (QuickBooks?), so they don't want to switch, either. It would be helpful to gather some data to see if that's really the case. I know that in the case of my own startup, I had some custom needs that QuickBooks wasn't able to satisfy. So, have I made a product that no one needs because everyone is happy? Or one that a lot of people need, but that no one knows exists?
======
thaumaturgy
I recently set a client up with a GroupReady installation
(<http://groupready.com/>). They make some pretty solid scheduling, contact
management, and office communication software. Almost every time I've called
them, I've gotten friendly, competent service. (I'm not affiliated with them
in any way other than as a customer.)

The reason I mention them is, they're not a big business. They're family owned
and run, and they're doing gangbusters.

Pretty much, I'm a complete ignoramus at what it takes to be a successful
software company. But, if I were to look at those guys -- who I don't think
are all that far off from what you're doing -- then I think that the following
formula will work:

1\. Make sure people can find you. I found GroupReady while digging through
Google looking for scheduling software.

2\. Be really straightforward. I ended up disregarding some competing
companies because they wanted me to fill out an online form to get a price
quote before they'd even talk to me.

3\. Keep improving your product. Looking at what Quickbooks is doing is useful
in that it can give you hints for what people want, but mostly, concentrate on
your product. Like Guy Kawasaki says, churn churn churn.

4\. Be reachable. I absolutely love being able to ring up GroupReady once a
month or so, when I get stuck, and talk to Barry or one of the other guys
there. It lets me get a call from my client, visit their office, work on their
problem for a bit, and then if I get stuck, immediately get an answer.

I think if you hit those points, your market will find you. Maybe not all at
once the way a lot of startups like, but you'll have a sustainable business
and that's not so bad. As you become more stable, more people and small
businesses will trust you.

Also, I'm interested in what you've got. My little one-man operation just
picked up a second person, I'm drowning in work, and my books are pretty much
... well, I don't wanna talk about it (eek).

------
brk
I think you're suffering more from a people-don't-know-you-exist syndrome.

My suggestion would be to target all the contract/consultant Accounting/CFO
firms and show them your product. Offer them a referral fee for every client
they bring onto your platform. Show them how it will make their life easier,
and listen to their feedback.

I think you'll have a harder time convincing individual SMB "owners" to use
your product/platform. But, I know very little information about your app, so
it's hard to say for sure.

My point is that people who are "afraid" of taxes/payroll will be less likely
to trust an unknown/new player because they can't appropriately evaluate the
product. Consulting CFO's might be more receptive to the idea and might see
value in a new platform.

------
skmurphy
Take a look at <http://www.netbooks.com/> from one of the guys who managed
Quickbooks at Intuit. There is absolutely a market for what you are doing.

------
edw519
Try to find the sweet spot between QuickBooks and enterprise. 10 to 100
employees. $1 million to $10 million in revenue (depending on SIC Code). It's
there. And it's huge. Try Chamber of Commerce, local tech groups, industry
trade associations. Your prospects are out there, they need more than they
have, but they don't know who you are. Tell them.

Oh, and don't call it boring. Show a little passion.

~~~
thinkcomp
As I said, I started working on the product in 2001. It's been seven years. I
think I'm passionate enough. :) Most people I talk to about accounting do
think it's boring. You are the exception, which I of course appreciate.

Thanks to everyone for your feedback. It's been very helpful.

~~~
edw519
"Most people I talk to about accounting do think it's boring."

Talk to different people.

